# Kimber Solo TARGET ammo



## BigWoolyBanjo (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here. Have a question:

What is the least expensive ammo anyone has had reliably feed in their Solo? Wife's been shooting 147 gr. Hydra-Shocks. They shoot great & are reliable, but are scare around here now, not to mention expensive. 

Any luck with any cheaper JHP's, or better yet FMJ's? And, before you say anything, I know what the manual calls for...


Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Use anything that's not Russian-made, or that uses steel cases.
Blazer (aluminum cases) should be cheap. There are a few "white box" brands, too.
Lead-bullet loads are cheaper than jacketed-bullet loads.

As a general rule, stay away from reloaded ammunition sold in paper or plastic bags, in bulk.
Also do not use someone else's home-made reloads.


----------



## BigWoolyBanjo (Jan 9, 2013)

Update: Fed 50 rounds of MagTech 115gr FMJ flawlessly yesterday! Very happy to have found some inexpensive rounds for the range. Only other FMJ she's tried was Federal white box 115gr. That would not cycle. 

If anyone else has any luck with any FMJ's in their Solo, let me know.


----------



## warcloud (Oct 24, 2013)

I use 124gr American Eagle FMJ work real well no feeding problem.


----------



## sbubrick (Jan 1, 2012)

_Mine feeds ok, just fails to eject about 10% of the time. Sent it back to Kimber they fired 18 rounds, and said it works OK._


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

sbubrick said:


> _Mine feeds ok, just fails to eject about 10% of the time. Sent it back to Kimber they fired 18 rounds, and said it works OK._


That may be a fault of your technique.
Semi-auto pistols, particularly smaller ones, need every ounce of recoil impulse, in order to function correctly.
If your hands and arms are absorbing even a little of the recoil impulse, the normal result is either a failure to eject, or a feeding jam of one type or another.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

My favorite plinking ammo has been Freedom Munitions in 124grain re-manufactured. It runs great in my Glocks, Kahr, CZ and my carbine. The 5% vet discount covers the shipping pretty well. The 115g stuff runs great too. But it shoots about an inch low at 10 yds. This stuff comes in boxes like new case ammo. You even see factory new ammo from them for not much more money some times.


----------



## sbubrick (Jan 1, 2012)

_I own several compact 9 mm hand guns Kimber Solo, Kel-Tec PF9, Ruger LC9, Kar PM9! The only one that fails to eject is the Solo. The Solo is a CDP LG, that cost in the $1200.00 range and does not work, My Kel-Tec cost $300.00 and in the 10 years owning it has never jamed or had a problem. The Solo is the only one of the above listed that has problems. I don't limp wrist, if thats what your refering to!_


----------

